# Crown baby Crown



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just looked at my gf's own collection and spotted a very promising crown =) Very solid white. Just need to fill in a bit more but it is only a baby =) So plenty of time to fill up. This is from a straight line of white CRS and no mixing.










on the left is a red leg.


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

truly promising looking!!! FILL IT UP!!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats a beauty and keep us posted!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow that is a very white CRS! must come see in person!


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautifull!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I can appreciate the difficulty of breeding a fine specimen such as this one, but I like seeing red bands. That's just me.

Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## TKD (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> I can appreciate the difficulty of breeding a fine specimen such as this one, but I like seeing red bands. That's just me.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance.


I feel the same and try to have a good even red and white solid mix


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice baby crown there Frank...


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Very nice baby crown there Frank...


thanks stephan =) theres something EVEN more impressive =P


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

heres my CBS crown :


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Shrimp


----------



## zhima (May 10, 2010)

A dazzling new star!


----------

